# Pogea Racing "HUSTTLER" Bodykit for the 8J



## Eduard Pogea (May 31, 2004)

Hi Fourtitude....
Just to let you know -->
Here some of the latest prototype Pictures of our MK2 8J - available in October through Ai Design / New York.
Short description:
Pogea Racing GT.Front
Audi S6 LED Daylights
Carbonfibre or Phantom Black Samurai Spoiler lip
2 or 4 Foglights (Not on Pictures)
R8 Slits
Material PEC or REAL CF (The whole Front)
Airducts for other Models
Using the OEM TT Grilles
Sideskirts, Fenders, Rear Bumper and Spoiler are in progress...
Pogea comes with the HusTTler Cars (3 Coupés and 1 Roadster) to the Essen Motorshow (approx 450hp - 650hp!! ((Garrett Turbo on a V6). We also have Rear Carbon lenses and Exhaust Systems finished....
Eduard Pogea




























_Modified by Eduard Pogea at 11:36 AM 8-11-2007_


----------



## JETTA420 (Sep 29, 2001)

*Re: Pogea Racing "HUSTTLER" Bodykit for the 8J (Eduard Pogea)*

edit: ok i see, theyre the S6 LEDs in the side grills. very nice. 
theres a pic floating around on one of these TT forums with the S6 LEDS in the lower part of the TT headlight housing. like in the last pic posted, where the amber part is located. man it looks sick.
but im diggin the S6 leds in the side grills! how about coming out with a 'clubsport' style front grill...











_Modified by JETTA420 at 12:16 AM 8-13-2007_


----------



## dcox20 (May 14, 2007)

verrry nice!
I like it - don't screw up the sides and rear..
off topic - I can't wait till someone comes out with a grill replacement - something similar to the clubsport would be ideal


----------



## Eduard Pogea (May 31, 2004)

*Re: (dcox20)*

Don´t worry about this. We will do different small modifications, based on Porsche and AMG. (Basically this is the Designer, that works with us, he is doing TechArt, Gemballa, Speedart and AMG). I am planning small OUT/INTAKES on the fenders to reduce the air circulation in the wheelhousing. Also 7-12mm wider to use wider wheels. The rear gets a little touch of the A4 DTM and the CLK Blackseries, Exhaustsystem with oval tips is already finished and ready to order. 
Here a Picture of one of our TTs:

Our Exhaust System from Underneath:








The oval Tips (for 3.2l and for 2.0TFSI)








Actual System and Lense (available in Carbon fibre and Phantom black, or raw to paint)








The we started doing this:









By the way, at the moment we are selling the stongest 2.0TFSI ECU Upgrade in the World:
We call this Stage 1 (Without Exhaust System):









Please ask, whatever you need...


----------



## dcox20 (May 14, 2007)

got those numbers in english?
Horsepower stock vs. Horsepower after ECU upgrade?
Price in USD?


----------



## Eduard Pogea (May 31, 2004)

*Re: (dcox20)*

2.0 TFSI has 200hp
Pogea Racing Modified has (here) 253hp.
This is the Stage 1,
we can go up till 265-270hp (Stage 2) i think. But i did not measured this yet. I will post the results when i did it.


----------



## dcox20 (May 14, 2007)

sounds good! 
you should also develop a clubsport style grill - I guarantee the first company that brings this to market will sell a ton! keep the price in the $200 range and you're golden! you'd sell thousands


----------



## TKVW (Feb 24, 2005)

*Re: (Eduard Pogea)*

When will the exhaust be available for the 2.0T??? price??


----------



## Eduard Pogea (May 31, 2004)

*Re: (TKVW)*

It is already in sale. We sold more than 35 this month.
Price is at http://www.pogea-gmbh.com look at 8J.


----------



## TKVW (Feb 24, 2005)

*Re: (Eduard Pogea)*

Is there a U.S. distributor? Or do i order direct?


----------



## Eduard Pogea (May 31, 2004)

*Re: (TKVW)*

Depending on different communication i cant tell you, what will be cheaper. Do me a favor and call chris at ai-design and ask him, what he think that would be the best solution. We have so many inquires from the states, that we have to plan to maybe get a container. the last 3 days i did nothing else than to contact millions of shipping company to make possible the best price for you. Now it is really up on you.
I can say, that it will be a lot of work and days and night without sleep.
The North American Distribution is http://www.aidesign.com


----------



## spiTTfire (Sep 24, 2006)

*Re: Pogea Racing "HUSTTLER" Bodykit for the 8J (Eduard Pogea)*

Salute Eduard! 
Hat deine Mail was mit diesem Thread zu tun?


----------



## Eduard Pogea (May 31, 2004)

*Re: Pogea Racing "HUSTTLER" Bodykit for the 8J (spiTTfire)*

*So ist es SpiTTfire... Du hast Post...







*
@all: This is actually the guy who showed me this thread and all the information you need. Thanks a lot - i really appreciate this!


----------



## Dion (Aug 30, 2003)

*Re: Pogea Racing "HUSTTLER" Bodykit for the 8J (Eduard Pogea)*

would love to see completed pics of that front-end. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Eduard Pogea (May 31, 2004)

*Re: Pogea Racing "HUSTTLER" Bodykit for the 8J (phattydre)*

I think at the End of next Week there might be the first Prototype Pics ON the car.


----------



## JETTA420 (Sep 29, 2001)

*Re: (dcox20)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dcox20* »_ you should also develop a clubsport style grill - I guarantee the first company that brings this to market will sell a ton! keep the price in the $200 range and you're golden! you'd sell thousands

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Eduard Pogea (May 31, 2004)

*DONE!*

Here some PICS --->
[*******]*BILDER NUR FÜR PRESSEGEBRAUCH:*[/size]

*PIC "OPENING" (on the run)*









*PIC "CLEAR" white background:*









*FOLDER "RED"*

























































*FOLDER "DETAIL"*

































*FOLDER "SILO"*


----------



## Eduard Pogea (May 31, 2004)

And the club sport GRILLE comes in black and in carbon, too ;o)


----------



## Audifollow (Apr 23, 2005)

*Re: (Eduard Pogea)*

kind of overkill leds two fogs plus headlights why not digging the spoiler . http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## tivs31 (Dec 28, 2001)

*Re: (Audifollow)*

I http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif the back, it looks amazing http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## lbvr6 (Jan 28, 2003)

*Re: (tivs31)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tivs31* »_I http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif the back, it looks amazing http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I thoughts exactly, not digging the front with the LED and all that crap


----------



## aka_deno (Mar 30, 2005)

*Re: (lbvr6)*

phew that front end looks cheap; and well overkill to the extreme. WAYYYYY to many lights, and oh yea; whats with the techart like front bumper? it doesnt work on a flat faced TT sorry. just my opinion. and i LOOOVE the rear end. i would buy that in a second.


----------



## spiTTfire (Sep 24, 2006)

some more pics of a white TTC wit Lambo-wheels and carbon..
http://www.pogea-racing.net/vi...rt=30


----------



## Eduard Pogea (May 31, 2004)

*ONLY FOR MEMBERS*

Your link works only, when you are registered.
HERE: http://www.pogea-racing.com/HUSTTLER_PR/index.htm is the official Flash Gallery Number 1. The Second (PHOTOJOOST) will follow on wednesday. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## kevr6 (Aug 10, 2000)

*Re: ONLY FOR MEMBERS (Eduard Pogea)*

Ready to order your exhaust and valance for the 3.2 TT. Does the rear fog assembly come with it? Do I order through your website? Do you plan on having a center pipe made for the 3.2?
Thanks! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Eduard Pogea (May 31, 2004)

*Re: ONLY FOR MEMBERS (kevr6)*

HI!
Order through the Shop.
US Customers must absolutely necessary write in the Text, that they need the Fog light in the rear!! It doesn´t come with the stuff, cause all in Europe has the fog light. We do not plan something for the center.


----------



## spiTTfire (Sep 24, 2006)

Eduard, post the press release pics of
"WhiTTe Angel" PLEASE!!!


----------



## Dion (Aug 30, 2003)

*Re: (spiTTfire)*

Yeah, ended up being way too busy up front... Not feelin' it. 
Props on the work, though!


----------



## spiTTfire (Sep 24, 2006)

here you can see them without loggin in..
http://www.geilekarre.de/news....b3077


----------

